
The Slow Climb of Postgres and the Value of Persistence - gilad
https://thenewstack.io/the-slow-climb-of-postgres-and-the-value-of-persistence/
======
chmaynard
From the article: "Postgres is the currently fourth most widely-used database
system, according to the DB-Engines Ranking."

If popularity is measured by presence on computational devices, SQLite is
easily the most widely-used DB. No contest.

~~~
jjeaff
The DB-Engines ranking is here. [https://db-
engines.com/en/ranking](https://db-engines.com/en/ranking)

1\. Oracle 2\. Mysql 3\. MSsql 4\. Postgres

And it claims to be up to date. But there is absolutely no way that Oracle is
the number 1 most widely used system. They have mysql trailing closely behind
but oracle actually gaining momentum. SQLite does not appear to be included.

There is a link to their ranking criteria which includes mentions on twitter,
search engine results, and mentions in job sites like indeed and upwork.

I tested out each of the criteria and Oracle was less than one-third the level
of mysql in every single criteria. And in most cases, not even close to that
high.

So I'm not sure why it is so incorrect. Perhaps Oracle owns the site.

~~~
ncmncm
No. Oracle is at #1 because more money is spent on Oracle licenses, DBAs, and
(less so, lately) hardware to run it, than for anybody else's.

The costs for the others are mainly for administration, so are less. Any not
administered, as such, don't count at all.

~~~
jjeaff
No, read my comment and the link. There aren't using money spent as a criteria
at all for their rankings.

But were it a ranking of most money spent on databases, rather than "most
used" databases, I would agree. Probably with MSsql in number 2.

~~~
ncmncm
Several of their criteria are proxies for money, most particularly "Number of
job offers". People employed to support use of a database naturally write much
more about it than people who have other work to do.

~~~
jjeaff
But also, as I mentioned, Oracle is not in the lead on any of those. Much
fewer job offers for Oracle than MySQL.

